# #2 LAX-NOL report



## NativeSon5859 (Oct 1, 2014)

I just got home last night from LAX via train #2.

Overall, it was a pleasant trip, but there were of course some small issues, all related to service or new on board offerings. I was in roomette 10 in the 0230 car. Train departed LAX on time from track 11 at 10:00pm after a 9:00pm boarding time. Here are some tidbits from the trip...

* I spent a few hours in the new L.A Metropolitan Lounge. I thought it was very nice. Comfortable seating and nice selection of snacks and beverages. Two thumbs up!

* The SCA didn't come around to do any welcome announcements, probably due to the late departure time? She did make a general car announcement at around 8 in the morning...very brief...not much detail. Rooms were indeed already made up when we boarded.

* The SCA never came around either morning to make up my bed, nor did she put my bed down in the evening. Luckily I know how to do it. I barely saw her, and when I did, it seemed she'd rather be doing something else. There was zero acknowledgement from her.

* No ice was available in the sleeper. You had to get it from the lounge. There was coffee, bottled water , and OJ only...no apple juice.

* Dining Car staff was on point and friendly. I thought the food was very good during all six meals. One weird thing...the train only had Southwest Chief menus. On the second day they ran out of buns for the burgers.

* Train was on schedule for the most part, but lost time between El Paso and Alpine, with some subsequent delays the next day in Louisiana; however, we arrived in NOL just 2 minutes behind schedule thanks to the padding.

Like I said, it was an enjoyable trip, but the service from the SCA left a LOT to be desired.


----------



## OBS (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the report, and please be sure to communicate with Amtrak regarding unacceptable lack of service in sleeper...


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 1, 2014)

My two round trips LA to SAS (actually 422/421 to Temple) all had good SCA service. Good timekeeping.


----------



## seat38a (Oct 2, 2014)

We had the same issue with announcements. Our SCA did the announcement the following morning. This was the main announcement such as her name, how she can be reached etc.. Was Alice Wong working the dining car?


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Oct 4, 2014)

No she wasn't. It was Jose. He was a great LSA. The server (forgot her name) was excellent as well.


----------



## OBSLA (Dec 29, 2014)

Jose is the BEST LSA out of L.A. - hands down! BTW: Alice Wong retired last month.


----------

